
Show HN: Searchable list of Companies people on Hacker News work for - dorianm
https://gist.github.com/Dorian/2c183cfacd1446651e80
======
Nadya
Heh... temporal works at "ground" because he said "I work at ground-level" :)

This list would be more useful with duplicates removed and perhaps a more
strict source for the data.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8254965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8254965)

